# My new old plane



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I went yard sale hopping/shopping/browsing and found this little gem in a box of planes. The other planes were not in very good shape or had parts missing. The tag on it was marked $25.00 and when I went to pay for it, the lady asked if that will be all? When I said "yes", she said you can have it for $15.00! Needless to say I didn't argue with her! My question is, What is this plane called and who makes it? There is no identification marks at all on this plane. No numbers either! Everything turns easily even though it is dirty and rusty. It seems the previous owner took good care of it and kept it oiled/greased up before he passed away.














































Would this be called a curving plane?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I believe it is a compass plane. And you basically stole it. Nice find. I think it is a stanley, but not certain.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

The forward knob does indeed look like a Stanley, probably a #113. Look closer at the front knob for an inscription, they are hard to read. Jeez, I paid almost $90 for mine, I'd buy them for $15 all day if I could!!! Nice find, you'll enjoy tuning and using it!


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

It is a Stanley compass plane and you scored big.

FWW just did an artical and shows this plane. $50 to $200.


----------



## joshtank (Apr 5, 2010)

a compass plane! very nice!

this page has details on the stenleys to help you with identification and info. 
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan12.htm


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

That's cool! Was it used by wheelwrights?

Yesterday I picked up a newer Stanley low angle block plane, a very clean No. 4 Bailey with grooved platen, No. 4 Handyman, No. 4 sized generic with Disston blade, and a clean No. 7 Stanley for - $37.

I also picked up a rusty corner chisel (each 'leg' is about 3/4 inch) with no handle for $2. I have never seen a corner chisel before, I hope it cleans up well as it is a bit pitted.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I have one of the newer model from Record that I picked up just because it was cool and a bargain. Never have had a use for it. I might feel different if I were making rounded tabletops, arched doors or windows and the like which are it's main use.

dhazelton:

Not likely by wheelwrights. They generally had specialized tools much like coopers had. They also worked in really nasty grained woods that don't plane well but were strong in different directions. Also, the compass planes don't really do a very tight curve. Much easier to just spin a wheel on a lathe.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Nice find Bearpie.. makes me want to go yardsaling. I hope to see it when you get it cleaned up.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Josh for the web site. About halfway down I found my plane and now that I seen the "picture" I realized that the "push" handle on my plane has broken off. :-( However it is still a good find and a bargain!

Thanks everyone for your input and well wishes!


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

Are you at all interested in selling it? would love to get my hands on it.. just throw a price at me.. thanks.. )Papa


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My #113 will do the inside of a 7-inch radius.

I wonder what the original owner did with this plane? Cool that this design enabled users to do both the inside AND outside curves of woodworking project! I like that 'Rococo' design on the knobs, where the heck does that come from?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Poopiekat:

Interesting, I don't think my Record plane will take that tight of a radius. Sad that most modern makers don't do the little embellishments. More the sterile "utilitarian" I guess. Kind of silly seeing that averaged over the product line, it adds very little to the price.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice conversation plane 
though I doubt you will get it to sing again 
since it miss a few pieces

Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ David Kirtley: Interesting about the Record equivalent. Suffice to say, if one is shopping for a compass plane, new or used, to know before purchasing whether it will do a sufficiently tight radius for the user's needs. I should check the outside radius as well, someone might want to know that statistic too.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

After these comments, I was curious and really pored over the compass plane. It does say "Stanley & level co" on the forward knob with Pat'd date and measures 10 1/4" long. I also found a small pat'd June 1779. I do not know if there was a patent on it at that date but it sure made my chest fill!










I also checked to see what kind of radius it will plane. On the outside circle it will do an approximate 20" Dia and on the inside circle it will do about an 8 1/2" Dia. I even used the plane and to my surprise a beautiful curl came out! The blade is sharp but if honed a bit, it will cut even better! Thanks guys!



















Yes, there is a jagged edge where the push handle of the had broken off!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Bearpie, check out Google patents for June 17, 1879 and see what pops up. That thing looks so steampunk with the ornate knobs and interlocking gears - way cool. Imagine the thinking and patternmaking and casting and milling, all without computerized anything!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.google.com/patents?id=ZyVVAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA2&dq=june+17,+1879+stanley&hl=en&sa=X&ei=hHPeT7PkA8Kg6QHInNmACw&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=june%2017%2C%201879%20stanley&f=false

Check out the drawings - I don't know if you are missing the tote portion or if things changed after the drawing board stage, but still cool.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I have the union equivalent. I've used it for one project so far.


----------

